# Ryobi 10-inch Compound Miter Saw, TS1340



## Abraham4880 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had my Ryobi 10-inch compound miter saw, TS1340 for about 4 or 5 years. Never had a problem. Works great. Or rather I should say, "worked great". I will explain. But the reason I am posting here is because I found a review of this tool on this site and thought you may have some insight for me.

This morning I did my first blade change to accommodate a fine tooth blade in order to cut some plastic venetian blind sets for one of our rentals. I had difficulty removing the blade bolt. The plastic lower blade guard seemed to be preventing me from accessing the blade bolt, so I made the mistake of removing the nut and the washer holding that assembly and suddenly, not only did the nut & washed come off, but a spring coil came flying off as well.

So, instead of zipping through the plastic blinds, like a hot knife through butter… I spent the rest of my morning, after installing the fine tooth blade, trying in vain to reassemble the lower blade guard with its wonderful spring back into working order. However,... I am just somewhat red-faced to confess "NO SUCCESS!"

I did manage to put the lower blade guard pieces back together. Even the coil spring seems to be in position. However, I cannot get the lower blade guard to rotate away enough to replace the screw that holds the blade bolt cover in place. I did something wrong, but what?

It seems my only remedy will come at the hands of some "not-so-easily-found" Ryobi service person. I am sure that my Ryobi's plastic lower blade guard was not meant to be disassembled by well-meaning, but inexperienced amateurs! Am I correct in my analysis of my situation?

Thanks in advance for any wise words.

Abraham :-D


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Why not search the net(google) and see if you can find the owners manual for that saw and see if it helps. 
Try "ereplacementparts.com" as a start.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

This reminds me about the first time I changed out the blade on my first miter saw. I pretty much went through something like you did and stumbled my way through to get everything back where it belonged. I was so pissed that it was such a hassle to change the blade! After the fact, I got out the Owners Manual and read about the proper way to change a blade which was a piece of cake to do if you do it the right way. After that experience I never again put a tool into use until I had read the manual and become familiar with how it operates.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a similar problem with my Makita SCMS. Mine has a lever that works the guard as the saw is lowered. The first time I took it apart, it took almost an hour to figure out how it all worked and reassemble it.


----------



## scottb2 (May 20, 2013)

more than 9 months later I had the same problem. I just found the key to solving the problem lies in looking closely at the clear plastic guard. First, when you remove it completely you find a hole near the center point to receive one end of the spiral tension wire. Once you have the wire in the right position turn your attention to the silver disc with the three notches cut in it. These three notches correspond to three plastic ridges on the plastic guard. Sadly since they are equally space it's possible to reattach the silver disc lining up only two out of the three ridges, and then you're doomed! Get the three ridges to line up in the three notches and the wire seated in the little hole on one end and then the other end naturally fits in the slot of the black metal arm. Work the saw to a height where you have access to the screw without messing those things up and bob's your uncle.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I have this saw but haven't done a blade change yet. Doesn't the manual explain how to change blades or am I missing something ?

Anyways I will be watching this thread and reference back to it so I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## SouthGalinSF (Apr 11, 2013)

There is a manual here. Good luck, hope you get it going!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

If you look at the lower blade guard the center where it pivots is mounted on a large metal half moon shape, on the front toward the operator is a slot screw loosen it and the entire assembly pivots up and back out of the way. Change blade pivot it back down engaging the slot screw and tighten.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Deleted post. Answered my own question.


----------



## Olafo (May 7, 2014)

Scottb2,

I read your reply yesterday -almost a year after you posted it and two since the question arose- and though it is and old thread- I was able to fix the same problem Abraham4884 (and you) came across with the TS1340 Miter Saw. The silver disk three cut notches must align with the three ridges on the plastic lower (blade) guard. No other way to put back the whole assembly, and the manual says nil about it. Try and error got you to solve the situation, and I thank you for sharing it.

Regards.


----------

